# Which hydraulic fluid?



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a early Northman super heavy duty deluxe from the early 80's. I just had to replace the hydraulic lines for the first time. After doing this I am at lost on which hyd fluid to put back in. Remember the pump and fluid is mounted in the engine area underhood. So I dont think the special fluid for cold is needed. I went to Tractor supply company and there was like 12 different hyd fluids. What weight? High pressure? Anti-foaming etc? Help.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i would still recommend the blue plow fluid. my tractor supply has it for not that much. i have a old plow with under hood hydraulics and the problem is the couplers it would freeze up on me before. otherwise i think its just atf fluid


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I would also recommend that you use a low temp plow type of oil.
The fluid in the lines and the rams will be cold on startup, possibly causing you trouble when it's -0 outside.
The plow oils also have additives for removing moisture that may enter the system.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

IMO either a synthetic ATF or a "plow" fluid from western, fisher ect. There is also some cold weather hydro fluid that some use. angelos or how ever the hell you spell em.....


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I got a new question. Being summer time and I needed to move the plow system. I found some hydraulic fluid R+O in the barn. What does the R+O stand for. 2 Gal jug says anti-foaming, no weight present etc. Just want to check for leaks and get it moved. So what is this R+O hyd fluid?


----------



## TriCountySnow (Jul 29, 2005)

*R+o*

Not really sure what that is never heard of it. i think that is was meyers of fishers that used to use weird names, if you are going to use this plow this winter i would just use the meyers M1 or any low temp snow plow fluid, not really good idea to just go throwing any thing in there, sills are probably old and heavy fluid might cause them to break then you have bigger problem.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

R&O= Rust & Oxidation Inhibited

If you want to do some reading on oil check out www.bobistheoilguy.com


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm with Karl, Fisher Blue. Cost about $24/gallon, but well worth the expense. We had some tough conditions last season. One of my subs had trans fluid in his Fisher unit. During a long cold storm, he was having trouble. We brought it back to the garage, put in Fisher Blue that I always carry and presto chango, problems solved.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I use AW hydraulic fluid (AW, all weather ) in all of our plows, it Getty's cold in northern MN. We have had no problems with this fluid. If you are having freezing problems you need to change your fluid because you probably have water contamination, hyd fluid does not freeze. Remember to change your fluid annually...


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Now if I can figure out how to drain the r+o, I put in to get it moved and check for leaks.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Well you can also run Mobil Aviation Hydraulic fluid, It is pricy though.
Todd


----------

